
Ask HN: New professionals in America, how was establishing credit? - JasonPiao
Hey everyone,<p>Im Canadian and was a software engineer in the Bay Area with no American credit history. I couldn&#x27;t be approved for a credit card and had a hard time building credit effectively for a long time.<p>I was wondering if other people had similar experiences and what they did to overcome them?<p>Disclaimer: I&#x27;m also working on solving this issue and would love to hear your experiences!<p>Thank you!
======
thatdudeinuni
I had that exact problem, I had to settle for a secured credit card which
wasnt the best experience.. $1000 security deposit and fees.

I'd could talk more in depth if you would like!

~~~
JasonPiao
Yeah.. I definitely feel you.. I almost settled for a secured card as well,
not ideal at all

------
iluvblender
Credit Stacks ([https://www.creditstacks.com/](https://www.creditstacks.com/))
came to my rescue and I have been using their card since two years.

~~~
JasonPiao
If you don't mind me asking, what credit limit did you get approved for and
what features do they offer?

I applied for a discover and was approved for only $500 :(

~~~
iluvblender
I was given a 5000$ limit to start with.

~~~
JasonPiao
Wow thats pretty good!

------
davidpak
I got lucky and had someone co sign so I started out with chase. I realize not
many ppl will have co-signers and it’s not the most feasible route

